# VLCC To VLOC



## davierh

Help
Please,
Does anyone know what VLCC have been targeted for conversion to VLOC (Very Large Ore Carriers).Various publications are talking of up to 60,but stress that the actual number will be far less when the time to convert comes about.
*Below is a partial list I have made up from different sources*.


*Bright Artemis	1992	likely con VLOC	Apr	2007*Titan Taurus	1992 VLOC	Apr	2007
*Tataki 1993 VLOC	May	2007
Eastern Fortune	1989 VLOC	June	2007*Ardeshir H Bhiwandiwall	1992	VLOC	June	2007
Ruby iii 1990 VLOC	June	2007
Sunrise 1993 VLOC	Jul	2007
Okinoshima	1993 VLOC	Jul	2007
Yahiko Maru	1991	May be conv	Jul	2007
*Sebu 1993 VLOC	Jul	2007*Shinyo Clipper	1992	Probable conv	Aug	2007
Han Ei 1994	May be conv	VLOC	Aug	2007
Orpheaus Asia	1990	For Conv Aug	2007
Nuri 1992	May be for conv 2007
Yiomaral 1993 VLOC	Sept	2007
Grand Lady	1991 VLOC	Oct	2007
Agios Nikolaos iii	1991 VLOC	Oct	2007
Front Duchess	1993	For Conversion	Oct	2007
Crystal Beauty	1993 VLOC	Nov	2007

Welsh Venture	1991	For Conversion Feb	2008
Diamond Hope	1995	For dry conv Feb	2008
Sunrise iv	1991	For Conversion Feb	2008
Grand King	1990	For Conversion Mar	2008
Grand Explorer	1990	For dry conv Mar	2008

Those in *bold* have been converted so far
I note that many of these VLCC seem to be still trading
Any Advances?


Also any info on what VLCC converted to FPSO have also been targeted
in the 2007/02008 year would be helpful.

Many Thanks,
Richard


----------



## BoB Vick

Sebu changed name to BW Burceya should be sailing as VLOC shortly 
Sala new name BW Kibo
Noto new name BW Denail
Nile New name BW Elbrus


----------



## lhb

Hi
I to have been trying to compile a list of VLCC to VLOC conversions

This is just a quick list of some that I believe have been completed

Hebei Innovator
Hebei Success x Tataki
Rebekka N x Azuma Enterprise
Wugang Asia x Asian Jewel
Wugang Atlantic x Atlantic Jewel
Wugang Orient x Orient Jewel
Shagang Giant x Starlight Jewel
Golden Jewel x Han-Ei
Stellar Daisy x Sunrise, Sunrise III

I do have more listed, but I'm not sure of their current status.

Regards Bri
Sinocarrier x Bright Artemis


----------



## Steve Woodward

I note one of the ships Welsh venture - sister to the Oriental Venture that I sailed on is not a double hull VLCC so maybe a way of getting a little more work out of a ship that would otherwise be scrapped, I wonder if all these ships are none-double hull


----------



## davierh

Bob,Bri and Steve 
Many many thanks for your help on this, initially they were talking of up to 60+ VLCC being converted to bulk, but times change very quickly in the maritime scene,"people obviously got cold feet" and it looks as if not very many will now be converted.I think there will be only a few more.
Again 
Many thanks for the information.


----------



## Thamesphil

Richard,

These are confirmed as currently under conversion. Note that there are more vessels which are "sold for conversion", or simply rumours. It is impossible to know for sure which ships will be converted until they are booked at a shipyard. All are former single hull tankers which would otherwise have to be scrapped under Marpol 13G/H regulations.

Name Old Type New Type Dwt GRT Size Unit CGT Delivery Yard Current Owner 
MC Garnet Tanker Ore 275,269 144,139 275,269 DWT 40,668 2008 Unknown Yard Sinotrans 
Phyllis N Tanker Ore 285,768 153,347 285,768 DWT 42,234 2008 Unknown Yard General Ore Corp. 
Wugang Asia Tanker Ore 264,484 150,203 264,484 DWT 41,703 2008 Unknown Yard Zodiac Maritime Agy. 
Shagang Giant Tanker Ore 306,902 155,359 306,902 DWT 42,571 2008 Unknown Yard Zodiac Maritime Agy. 
BW Denali Tanker Ore 286,006 153,437 286,006 DWT 42,249 2008 Unknown Yard BW Ltd. 
Astro Leon Tanker Ore 285,771 153,427 285,771 DWT 42,247 2008 Unknown Yard Angelicoussis Group 
Stellar Daisy Tanker Ore 264,165 146,950 264,165 DWT 41,150 2008 Unknown Yard Dynacom Tankers Mngt 
Wugang Atlantic Tanker Ore 281,226 154,277 281,226 DWT 42,390 2008 Unknown Yard Zodiac Maritime Agy. 
Hebei Winner Tanker Ore 258,079 147,665 258,079 DWT 41,272 2008 Unknown Yard HOSCO 
Shanghai Carrier Tanker Bulk 149,999 78,443 149,999 DWT 28,059 2008 Unknown Yard Sinokor Merchant Mar 
Hebei General Tanker Ore 243,870 137,501 243,870 DWT 39,515 2008 COSCO Dalian HOSCO 
Mediterranean (TBRN Dong Fang Hai) Tanker Ore 214,860 110,831 214,860 DWT 34,645 2008 NASSCO Unknown Owner 
D Elephant Tanker Ore 259,490 149,519 259,490 DWT 41,587 2008 Unknown Yard TMT Co. Ltd. 
Hebei Warrior Tanker Ore 243,850 140,850 243,850 DWT 40,100 Yiu Lian Dock HOSCO 
BW Kibo Tanker Ore 279,989 153,506 279,989 DWT 42,260 Beihai Shipyard BW Ltd. 
Sino Trader Tanker Ore 259,993 147,421 259,993 DWT 41,231 Sinokor Merchant Mar 
Hebei Ambition Tanker Ore 285,640 153,347 285,640 DWT 42,234 COSCO Zhoushan HOSCO 
Margot N Tanker Ore 277,020 142,488 277,020 DWT 40,383 General Ore Corp. 
K Cosmos Tanker Ore 254,991 137,746 254,991 DWT 39,558 Unknown Yard Korea Line 
Wugang Orient Tanker Ore 275,628 144,567 275,628 DWT 40,742 Zodiac Maritime Agy. 
Stellar Cosmo Tanker Ore 269,581 146,802 269,581 DWT 41,125 COSCO Zhoushan TMT Co. Ltd. 
Shourong Tanker Ore 255,396 138,197 255,396 DWT 39,637 Nippon Yusen Kaisha 
Iron Monger 3 Tanker Bulk 100,031 57,450 100,031 DWT 23,204 2008 Unknown Yard TMT Co. Ltd. 
Iron Monger 5 Tanker Bulk 100,289 57,450 100,289 DWT 23,204 2008 Unknown Yard TMT Co. Ltd. 
Iron Monger 10 Tanker Bulk 147,500 78,244 147,500 DWT 28,016 2008 N/A TMT Co. Ltd. 
Renata N Tanker Ore 285,933 153,427 285,933 DWT 42,247 General Ore Corp. 
Ocean Energy Tanker Bulk 147,067 77,399 147,067 DWT 27,831 2008 Yiu Lian Dock Ondimar Transportes 
BW Bandeira Tanker Ore 279,986 153,506 279,986 DWT 42,260 Beihai Shipyard BW Ltd. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Total Number of Vessels 28 
Total Dwt(m) of Vessels 6,838,783 


© Clarkson


----------



## davierh

Thamesphil
Whow!!!! I stand corrected, many more than I thought.
Many thanks for this great information.
Regards Richard.


----------



## Shiplawyer

*Interesting fact*

Mediterranean (TBRN Dong Fang Hai) is the former Exxon Valdez.


----------



## Smoggie

Conversions were planned when big bulkers were on close to $200,000 a day. Latest rates are reported to be in the range of $1000-$2000, no economic sense in conversions now.


----------



## Bill Davies

Smoggie,
I'm sure the $1000 - $2000 is a typo. Probably mean $10000 - $20000.


----------



## non descript

Bill Davies said:


> Smoggie,
> I'm sure the $1000 - $2000 is a typo. Probably mean $10000 - $20000.


Bill, 
Whilst I don't blame you in the least, as it seems beyond comprehension, but the quote is in fact entirely correct and rates of usd1,000 have indeed been the shape of things. To add insult to injury, we have even 'enjoyed' zero as a timecharter rate...
(Thumb) 
Mark


----------



## Bill Davies

Mark,

It does not make sense to me.

Brgds

Bill


----------



## non descript

Bill Davies said:


> Mark,
> 
> It does not make sense to me.
> 
> Brgds
> 
> Bill


Fear not Bill, you are not alone… there are quite a few people who jumped on the bandwagon of early 2008 feeling that usd210,000 really was a fair rate for a trip out, but now find the level is actually 4pct of that figure…. (EEK)


----------



## Shiplawyer

It's all frighteningly simple. The volume of cargo (tonmiles) has falles dramatically, and the number of bulkers and ore carriers is increasing. The charterers can pick and choose, and owners will choose very low rates rater than letting the vessels lie empty. Many will not get cargoes, but will not quote even lower rates (i.e. there is a floor) because if the rates are lower than the opex, the owners will choose to let the vessels lie idle or lay them up because it makes more sense economically.

The people who have converted single hull tankers into ore carriers probably already rue the day they made the decision to do so. 

If the tanker crash of the 1970s is anything to go by, the rates for big bulkers for the next year or two might be bobbing around their opex - meaning perhaps 4 - 6,000 USD / day. This will go on until the surplus of ships is reduced - which may take months (if trade columes pick up) or years (if trade volumes remain lower).


----------



## NoR

I think to some extent we're going to see a 'de Globalisation' of the world economy as countries (particularly UK) struggle to reduce debt levels. Not good news for shipping.


----------



## non descript

*usdzero per day is not a lot of fun...*



Shiplawyer said:


> It's all frighteningly simple. The volume of cargo (tonmiles) has falles dramatically, and the number of bulkers and ore carriers is increasing. The charterers can pick and choose, and owners will choose very low rates rater than letting the vessels lie empty. Many will not get cargoes, but will not quote even lower rates (i.e. there is a floor) because if the rates are lower than the opex, the owners will choose to let the vessels lie idle or lay them up because it makes more sense economically.
> 
> The people who have converted single hull tankers into ore carriers probably already rue the day they made the decision to do so.
> 
> If the tanker crash of the 1970s is anything to go by, the rates for big bulkers for the next year or two might be bobbing around their opex - meaning perhaps 4 - 6,000 USD / day. This will go on until the surplus of ships is reduced - which may take months (if trade columes pick up) or years (if trade volumes remain lower).


A not unreasonable assessment of the market, but a few things need a bit of tidying up....

Yes the supply/demand has gone awry from the heady days of USD210,000 per day and to be fixing at usd0 is quite a bitter pill to swallow, but it has to be done when needs must; so sadly there is no floor as such. The figure for operating expenses will always be a subject of some division (mainly for the fairly basic reason of whether or not one includes the financing of the ship – at usd140.0million it makes a little difference whether it is Included or Excluded (Jester) )

Whilst many Charterers would like to think of enjoying rates for the big ships at _*‘perhaps 4 - 6,000 USD / day’ *_– the paper market seems to indicate this is thankfully not the case, as tonight it stand at usd18,000 for Calendar 09 and usd21,000 for Calendar 10 – So an average of usd19,500 is about the measure of it in these dismal days – albeit for a modern 175,000 deadweight.
(Thumb) 
Mark


----------



## Shiplawyer

Let's hope you are right about the USD 19,500 figure. 

However, if there us a surplus of 100+ capes around (which I believe is the case now), the charterers will often be able to pick and choose (adjusted for positioning etc). So why would the pay USD 19,500 to one owner to charter his cape if the other guy has opex of USD 4,000 and a vessel lying idle? 

I hope you are right, or (as I said in my earlier post) that trade volumes pick up, but fear the worst for big bulkers / ore carriers for the next 12+ months.

Some pictures of newly converted giants have started popping up, see e.g. here:
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=795562
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=749791
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=789405


----------



## non descript

Shiplawyer said:


> Let's hope you are right about the USD 19,500 figure.
> 
> However, if there us a surplus of 100+ capes around (which I believe is the case now), the charterers will often be able to pick and choose (adjusted for positioning etc). So why would the pay USD 19,500 to one owner to charter his cape if the other guy has opex of USD 4,000 and a vessel lying idle?


Umm.. It is not really about me; for my views are of little value. The usd19,500 is the paper figure and is the rate that a Charterer will book in tonnage at for two years. Likewise, the present spot rates place the average of the four Index Routes at usd8,952 - So your question is not really comparing like with like. One is spot one is period.
(Thumb) 
Mark


----------



## Shiplawyer

My views are of little value as well. As one shipowner put it to me once; "the market is the market". It will be interesting to revisit this thread in a year and se how the market played out.

Have a nice Saturday evening, my friend.

Mats
Oslo


----------



## non descript

Hi Mats

Wise words.. whatever else, it is certainly tough times for almost everyone. 1.25pct of very little, is indeed equal to very very little, and without doubt, not as much as 1.25pct of usd210.000 (Jester) . Oh well, it was fun while it last and it lasted a lot longer than most folk expected. 

Have a good weekend
(Thumb) 
Mark


----------



## Shiplawyer

When I flew over Singapore this morning I managed to photograph the newly converted VLOC "MC Garnet", which was converted from the VLCC "Grand Atlantic" ex "Olympia.

Although the quality is not the best (it was a bit misty) it is interesting to see one of them from the air.

Pictures here:
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules...ting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=814055


----------



## gtod

hi everyone.i will join on one of the VLOC - SHANGANG GIANT around 15 of march.i will be very thankful if somebody have some information for this vessel.and especially for engine room.thanks in advance.

p.s. very sorry for my bad english , but this is not my first language.
best regards


----------



## non descript

gtod said:


> hi everyone.i will join on one of the VLOC - SHANGANG GIANT around 15 of march.i will be very thankful if somebody have some information for this vessel.and especially for engine room.thanks in advance.
> 
> p.s. very sorry for my bad english , but this is not my first language.
> best regards


Firstly a warm welcome to the Site and I hope you enjoy many hours and years of fun. 

Secondly the ship; she is *Shagang Giant* (Ex: Starlight Jewel) 306,902 DWT, Ore Carrier, Built 1993 at Sumitomo H.I., Liberia Flagged, NV Classed, Length Overall of 332.05 m., Length Between Perpendiculars of 317.00 m., Draught of 22.00 m., Beam of 60.00 m., 167.30 Tonnes per Centimetre Immersion, Gross Tonnage of 155,359, Sulzer Engine (Engine Description 2 S.A. 7-cyl., Engine Model 7RTA84M), Speed of 15.70 kts at 78.00 tonnes per day, Unspecified Fuel Oil, Horsepower of 27,000B at 65. Full list of ex-names is: Starlight Jewel, Front Tartar, Tartar. - Call Sign A8CN4, IMO Number 9002738.
(Thumb) 
Mark


----------



## gtod

Hi Mark.Thank you very much for your reply.This will be my bigest ship wich i will work on.Mostly i work on cape sizes bulk carriers.Now my company take about 10 of the VLCC and already conversion for few of them is completed.As i know they have already contract for 10 years.I hope the conversion is done good.
Best regards
Georgi


----------



## randcmackenzie

I recall both Sunlight and Starlight Jewel as being well equipped and well accommodated ships before conversion.


----------



## Shiplawyer

Here's a picture of Shagang Giant during conversion: http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=789405

Good luck on the vessel, Georgi. We hope you will soon upload pictures of her on this page!


----------



## gtod

Thank you, Shiplawer.Sure i will upload some pictures of her, but after finish my contract, after 6 months.
ALL THE BEST.


----------



## captgajanan

*Shagang Giant*

Hi guys

This subject vessel was alongside my ship which is now under conversion to VLOC. Ex Musashi Spirit at Yiulian Dockyards shekou. I had an opportunity to take a deck round. Seemed fine. she only came here for painting her bottom and hull.

I will post some photos of her.

ER had much of work completed

rest is fine.


----------



## captgajanan

does anyone has an Idea about any problem these VLOCs are facing?? structural defects etc. I heard Shagang Pride had developed some bottom cracks due to structral failuare and now is in Chinese dock under repairs after her first voyage.

pls post info.

Thanks
Capt Gajanan


----------



## captgajanan

*Vloc*

Hi all

I would like to know about the converted VLOC status? The aftermath of these abrupt ship converted structure. Are these vessel's doing well structurally? How about Engine performance? 

Springing and whipping are the most affected stresses on these ships, how are these converted giants coping up.

I heard one recently converted vessel met with an accident during loading and during loaded voyage. Developed cracks at the Double bottoms. 

anyone has any more information, please share.

Rgds
Capt Gajanan Karanjikar


----------



## Shiplawyer

There are three pictures of the converted SHAGANG GIANT here:
http://www.qqft.cn/browse/photocategorylist.php?action=Gallery_list&Group_id=31679


----------



## Bill Davies

'Springing and whipping' are not terms I am familiar with in the context of Ore Carriers but, I understand your concerns nonetheless.
These conversions are not ships I would willingly sail in and as for cracking iwo the DBTks? Very worrying. At least cracking on the main deck iwo of hatch corners could be readily monitored on a daily basis without too much bother.


----------



## captgajanan

Tks Bill,

Tks for the info. Indeed true. To make matters worst the short cuts in constructions are also party to this. BTW I am attending one full conversion here and can speak with lot of reference. 

wrt springing and whipping, DNV did carry out studies based on VLCC data and these converted giants to reinforce some measures, structurally. I am not sure of the outcome.

Brgds
Capt Gajanan


----------



## Bill Davies

captgajanan said:


> Tks Bill,
> 
> wrt springing and whipping, DNV did carry out studies based on VLCC data and these converted giants to reinforce some measures, structurally. I am not sure of the outcome.
> 
> Brgds
> Capt Gajanan


Capt Gajanan,

Interesting that DNV carried out studies on a VLCC where 'springing and whipping' well understood.
Try integrating the results of the study with Ore carrier behaviour in the various loaded conditions. Not so easy!!

Brgds

Bill


----------

